# Removal of Migrating IUD from Omentum Laparscopically



## Stefanie (Aug 18, 2009)

OB provider removed a migrating IUD laparscopically from the omentum. Provider did state there were adhesions but not extensive.  I am looking for a CPT code for this service. This was not an exploratory because the provider knew the IUD was there.  The intent of the laparscope was to remove the IUD.    Any ideas?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 19, 2009)

*Unlisted*

I'm thinking 49329 - Unlisted Laparascopy procedure, abdomen, pertoneum and omentum.

I'd base my pricing on 49402.

Anyone else?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## imjsanderson (Aug 19, 2009)

I would also use the unlisted laparoscopic abdominal code 49659, but compare it to 49326.  I do not believe 49402 is laparoscopic so the other seems to be the closest code.


----------

